# Parking - Bilbao



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

We will be arriving at Bilbao at 17.00 in February. Can we park overnight at the docks, or can anyone tell us of a stopover nearby?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, you can park in the dock area.......Probably a good idea as by time you clear unloading etc it will be getting dark and it will be rush/busy on the main road.


----------



## sarahvc (May 1, 2005)

Are you using the AT ferry? We are on 28th Dec and will be stopping over in the docks as the traffic will be bad and sods law it will be raining as per usual! Then driving down to La Marina ,Elche. We have parked up on the way back before so hopefully it will be the same parking area as it was quite large.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Wont you have to find somewhere else at least until the ferry is loaded for its return?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*STOP*

Hello Mike,

I would hihly recomend this campiste only an hour or so drive away, Ideal.

Ideal For Bilbao <<<Click Here

If you would like to know why I stayed here why not read this?

MadDred<<< Clcik Here

Need any more info, please ask as would be happy to help

Trev


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Trev

Followed your link for camping near Bilbao but it says the page doesn't exist.

Could you give some more detail please?

Ian


----------

